# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ndihme per Winning Eleven.

## bufaj

:me dylbi: Ej kush kish mujt per mem ndihmu ne WINNING ELEVEN 8 me gjet shqiprin me lujt me ta si kombtare,edhe lojtart po me ecin ngadal nese kish mujt naj kush mem ndihmu edhe 1 ptach kur fol ai spikeri me kon ne gjuh anglisht.HELP PLEAS :i terbuar:  :i terbuar:

----------

